# Fat Fish



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Is this fish carrying fry, or am I just feeding it too much? *#3








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks pregnant to me.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Those dirty little monkeys...I guess I'll have to read about taking care of them now...just in case.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I would put that molly at about a week from a fry drop. The platy is a bit further off IMO.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, at least that gives me time to get ready.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Preggers!!!!!


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

It's been over a month since that picture was taken and still no babies...I think she's just fat. The other one though, I'll call it the "male" is shrinking. Wasting away. I watch him eat, but he does not put on weight. I'll post a picture of him when I get home. How ofter do these guys get pregnant. Could she have had the fry and then got pregnant again that quick?


----------

